
A Vic-20 Love Story - fogus
http://www.seoish.com/a-vic-20-love-story/
======
jasongullickson
This made me smile all the way through.

My first computer was a VIC-20. I wanted a Commodore 64, but now I know I was
better off because I had friends who had '64s who spent more time playing
games than programming (the games for the 64 were so very, very much better).

As it turns out it mattered more that I had a computer of my own than the
"quality" of the computer. I had access to better machines, but I had
unlimited access to my VIC-20, and being able to sit up all night with it, to
start coding minutes after waking from dreaming in BASIC, resulted in getting
so much more done than if I had access to a CRAY-II but I had to go to the
library to use it.

------
unwind
"Let’s just say they didn’t know what a IF/NOT loop was."

Me neither.

~~~
lssndrdn
He has corrected it to "infinite loop" now.

------
cubtastic71
My first was a Vic-20, and yes after two years of begging my parents at 12 I
got the Commodore 64. I remember the fun of setting the tape drive up to load,
then having dinner, then checking to see if it was done loading!

Used to scare my parents that I spent so much time typing in lines of PEEK and
POKE code to make sprites and custom characters!

Right now I still have my Commodore64, 2 1541 Drives, original monitor and my
Amiga 1200 at home!

------
rbanffy
For me it was a Sinclair clone (Prologica's CP-200) and an Apple II clone
(CCE's Exato Pro).

After using an Apple II, a PC is an inelegant kludge.

~~~
forinti
Exactly. I had a BBC Micro with Basic, Pascal and a wordprocessor (Wordwise)
in ROM. It booted in a second and gave you immediate access to all the
software in ROM.

First time I used a PC, it had no HD, so you had to boot DOS from a disc and
then whatever software you wanted from another disc. And everything was green.
Why anyone would want to use one was beyond me.

------
jgrahamc
For me it was the Sharp MZ-80K: [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/in-which-i-
switch-on-30-year...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/08/in-which-i-switch-
on-30-year-old.html)

------
dugmartin
TRS-80 CoCo I here.

Gotta love the chicklet keys - at least it wasn't a membrane keyboard.

